# the art of detailing book



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

just started to read your book the art of detailing

i cant belive how good it is 
full of fantastic articles all written well

i thought i knew my stuff but ive learnt loads of things already from it

do you have any dvds of the television broadcast etc

cheers

all the best


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> just started to read your book the art of detailing
> 
> i cant belive how good it is
> full of fantastic articles all written well
> ...


Thank you for the kind words...



steve from wath said:


> do you have any dvds of the television broadcast etc
> 
> cheers
> 
> all the best


*First Season of "What's in the Garage" in one thread...*

To make it easy to watch the entire first season of "What's in the Garage", I've embedded each episode below...

*Season 1 - Episode - 1 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage​*




*Season 1 - Episode 2 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage*​




*Season 1 - Episode - 3 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage*​




*Season 1 - Episode - 4 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage*​




*Season 1 - Episode - 5 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage​*




*Season 1 - Episode - 6 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage​*




*Season 1 - Episode - 7 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage*





*Season 1 - Episode - 8 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage​*




*Season 1 - Episode - 3 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage​*




*Season 1 - Episode - 10 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage​*




*Season 1 - Episode - 11 - Autogeek's What's In The Garage​*




...


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow lots!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

brilliant post

thanks ever so much Mike


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I heard from our Producer yesterday the first two episodes for our second season are through editing and came out great!

Note the first season is "interview" style, this second season is more showcase the car and then show a how-to topic.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

*Brilliant Mike,

Just started to get into detailing and I'm reading your book myself, 
managed to get a signed copy but started off by reading 
the first 11 pages as a sample as part of the E book, 
which had me hooked in nicely...

would love to attend your May Workshop over in Florida but thought I better start with the book !

Are you in the UK or Europe this year ?

If so are you planning any workshops over this side of the pond ?

Cheers Alex *


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Heads up motorgeek have the paperback at £16


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Aye there the only ones who have it in the UK from what I could find out on tinterweb

They may even have some signed copies left

I ended up going there which was a little bit more costly ! naughty naughty 

Enjoyed talking to the father and son double act Ron and Stuart, they'll go far for sure !


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can find this book, it's sold out at Waxamomo and other than that I can't find it anywhere else.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisZS (Apr 7, 2012)

Andrew125 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find this book, it's sold out at Waxamomo and other than that I can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks


Same, can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

*I got mine at motorgeek.co.uk

They may have some signed copies left

or you can download an E book (cheapest option) off autogeek.net*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Never did the review i always intended doing...:wall:

The E-book is fast option, love it some of the links were dead in it possibly due to product tags been moved around on home site or deleted but superb book.

Really looking forward to the followup with Rotary and wet sanding etc...

Tested the e-book on the imac the ipad and the ipod touch, some scrolling needed on the ipod touch but i could take that to work and read on break...:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Andrew125 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find this book, it's sold out at Waxamomo and other than that I can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks


Books are in stock :thumb:


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

Waxamomo said:


> Books are in stock :thumb:


All ordered from your website..along with one or two other bits.

Why does this obsession involve so much online shopping.?

Thanks, I shall look forward to a speedy delivery..(said hopefully):thumb:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

its on amazon,

Amazon.com: Mike Phillips' The Art of Detailing (9780615540467): Mike Phillips: Books

:buffer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

am off to motorgeek next thurs
ill see if they have any left

got my autographed one from there

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3347419#post3347419


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Andrew125 said:


> All ordered from your website..along with one or two other bits.
> 
> Why does this obsession involve so much online shopping.?
> 
> Thanks, I shall look forward to a speedy delivery..(said hopefully):thumb:


Thanks, should hopefully be with you Tuesday :thumb:


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Watched the videos, very good. Mikes the man


----------

